# @DindoCapelloFC Keeping Up-To-Date as Audi Sport R15 Squad Preps for First Race



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One way we're keeping up to date with events on the ground at Paul Ricard as race day looms is via @DindoCapelloFC on Twitter. They posted this shot above of the R15 TDI plus in the pit garage and just posted a link to Lola's website that lists the lap times from the first free practice.
Here are the top 3.
1st Free Practice Times from Paul Ricard
1. Panis/Sarrazin/ Lapierre ORECA Peugeot LMP1 1m44.154s
2. Kristensen/McNish/Capello Joest Audi R15 LMP1 1m44.397s
3. Duval/Ayari ORECA-Aim LMP1 1m44.660s
Check out more via Dindo's fan club on Twitter and via Lola after the jumps.
* Dindo Fan Club on Twitter *
* Full Story - Free Practice Timing Report from Lola *


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: @DindoCapelloFC Keeping Up-To-Date as Audi Sport R1 ... ([email protected])*

















The two diesel cars have not shown their full hand yet, theyll certainly go a lot faster than yet, still very early in the weekend. Mr Sarazan in the Peo will be fast. I heard on the Radio Le Mans coverage of practice 1 that Tom K has hurt his foot (or something) and wont be racing this weekend???















Also interesting to note, as mentioned by someone else in the forum, i think it was chernaudi, there is no sigh of Shell Logos anywhere on the car or in the pit box



_Modified by lappies at 5:51 AM 4/9/2010_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: @DindoCapelloFC Keeping Up-To-Date as Audi Sport R1 ... (lappies)*

Yes, I made a reference to tha fact that(at least now) that Audi doesn't have any major Shell sponsorship on their cars-either a falling out or financial deal, though seeing the paint scheme and where Audi placed the LMS series stickers on the car, it's where the V-Power Diesel sticker would be.
Also, new parts in the nose of the car above the front diffuser in the upper photo-the seem to be compliance panels to mask the front suspension like the controversial "horns" that Audi ran on the old R15 at LM and PLM last year.
Also, in the second practice, Audi outpaced Peugeot with a 1:42.801 vs a 1:43.152. So far, Audi has matched the Oreca Pug, which has a Peugeot factory driver and is the same spec as the factory cars.
Too bad that TK won't start the race-he tested at Monza, but can't use the clutch pedal on the R15, and that's the main stumbling block, but should be ready for Spa and LM.
*Update:* Audi won practice 3 with a 1:42.05. The Pug struggled most of the session, at times being off nearly 3 seconds from the Audi's time, but narrowed it down to .85 of a second, but Sarrizin didn't practice the car in that session, but the Audi time was still significantly faster than his best and best theoriectical time(comprised fo best sectors).


_Modified by chernaudi at 4:08 AM 4-10-2010_


----------

